# Car rental firm that allows a provisional licence driver as additional driver?



## flattea2 (17 May 2008)

Hi,

I need to rent a car soon as I'm 'between' cars for the next few weeks. 

I have full Irish licence but want to include another person on the car rental. That person has a provisional licence (3rd or 4th licence, age 28)

Hertz won't allow a provisional licence, anyone know of a place that would accomadate?

Ta


----------



## Whiskey (17 May 2008)

flattea2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to rent a car soon as I'm 'between' cars for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


 
I remember a few years ago before I had a full licence,I found it impossible to find a car rental place which accepted privisional licences.

In fact most rental places only accept full licences that have been in the possession of the driver for 1 year.

You wouldn't blame the car rental companies for not accepting provisionals, after all someone with a provisional hasn't verifiably demonstrated that s/he can drive.

Also I'd imagine that car rental companies would find it impossible to get an insurance company to insure the driver with a provisional licence.


----------



## flattea2 (17 May 2008)

Thanks whiskey

What about if I offered to put my own insurance on the car?


----------



## clonboy (17 May 2008)

ur own insurance must show that its covering the cost of the car involved,, it can be done


----------



## mathepac (17 May 2008)

Whiskey said:


> ...In fact most rental places only accept full licences that have been in the possession of the driver for 1 year.
> 
> You wouldn't blame the car rental companies for not accepting provisionals, after all someone with a provisional hasn't verifiably demonstrated that s/he can drive...


Correct, 1 year minimum driving for most rental companies and transferring insurance won't work either as all (potential) drivers must meet the minimum licencing requirement, irrespective of whose insurance applies - your unfortunate companion doesn't and thus won't be accepted as an additional driver, AFAIK.


----------



## Whiskey (18 May 2008)

clonboy said:


> ur own insurance must show that its covering the cost of the car involved,, it can be done


 

Ok, we've got a poster who says it can be done.

I suppose you need to call a few rental companies to find out what the position is regarding you insuring the rental car yourself.

The bigger established rental companies like Hertz, Eurocar etc won't be interested, I'm sure about that, they have written criteria which must be met before renting a car.

You might find a small independent operator who will facilitate you. I doubt you will though. 
Provisional Licences are just learner licences which carry restrictions like no motorway driving, and you can't drive alone without someone with a full licence. 
It seems most unlikely that any rental company will want to take on someone with a Provisional. Please update the thread if you do.


----------



## aircobra19 (18 May 2008)

I remember when I renewed my (full) licence a few years back it didn't show I had been driving for 10yrs already, and I found it impossible to get a rented car without any years driving experience. No one was interested. So with a provisional licence I think it would be very hard. Might be easier to find someone who will lend you a car and put you on as a named driver.


----------



## shesells (18 May 2008)

I got a hire car from Enterprise as a replacement car (while mine was being repaired) through my insurance after an accident when I was on a provisional. Might be worth giving them a shout?


----------

